# PHP 5.3.9 Abort trap messages



## gkontos (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

yesterday I updated my PHP to version 5.3.9 because of the security issues with 5.3.8 Since then I keep getting those messages:


```
[Fri Jan 13 11:05:46 2012] [notice] child pid 75215 exit signal Abort trap (6)
[Fri Jan 13 11:06:39 2012] [notice] child pid 76467 exit signal Abort trap (6)
[Fri Jan 13 11:12:37 2012] [notice] child pid 76499 exit signal Abort trap (6)
```

I was wondering if anyone else has similar issues, or could it be that it is Friday the 13th...

Thanks


----------



## gkontos (Jan 13, 2012)

It seems that:

[CMD=""]# portupgrade -rRf php5[/CMD]

Has temporarily stopped the problem. Be prepared for long compile times since this pulls a lot of ports. 
I am not marking it as solved yet though.

Ok, it seems now that the problem has gone. Time to mark this as solved!


----------

